# Cocoa's baby boy



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Here he is, as yet un-named baby boy, (he's a bit of a miracle baby, it seemed like forever as we waited for the anesthesia to take effect...I was watching the whole thing...I'll describe it later)




























Isn't he pretty!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Handsome and robust looking.......what did he weight?

I see the kitties like him


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. 

I think that he needs a nice strong name like Zeus or Hercules. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Like I said in the other post, He is beautiful. I just love is color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ............he is amazingly adorable ......so stocky...........real nice kid.... :drool:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He is such a sweetie. He is going to think he's a puppy. Or a kitty. I have two of the most affectionate cats around, they are all over him. I think they are trying to figure out if he's edible! LOL.


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

:greengrin: SO cute!!! I love his coloring. He is so pretty! You know he is so lucky!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, he is so very handsome!! I agree, he does need a "strong" name!!  He has very beautiful coloring!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW...He is a handsome little guy..and amazingly to me, he doesn't look to be "BIG" at all.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! He is so cute! :drool:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Handsome little guy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

zeus and hercules are way overused.. i would say like perseus or something like that.. or atlas .. he holds up the world!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

How about Bandit--cause one look and he steals your heart :dance: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he looks like a Bandit too. But he is just plain cute!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey I named my boss's baby boys Apollo and Hank. How about Bob I always wanted to name a goat Bob boss will not let me


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Love your Baby boy. Our boss goat is named Bob. It is a great name


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so cute!!!! :stars: You could go with the name miracle in a different language???


----------

